# كيف يمكن الاستفادة من خزانات النفط بعد انتهاء عمرها بالصور



## safety113 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكن تحويل هذه الخزانات الى فيلا كنوع من التدوير البيئي 
كما في الصور
​
منقول من مجموعة منتديات سما تدمر




انظر للمرفقات
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة
مع تحياتي


----------



## تمبيزة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة يا احمد

لكن هل سوف يتم نقلة ام سوف تقيم الفيلا فى الموقع ؟؟؟

ان تم نقلة فتكلفة نقلة تقييم فيلا من المواد الانشائية ثانيا تكلفة تنظيفة من مخلفات الوقود واعادة تأهيلة معماريا سوف يكلف كثيرا


لكن الفكرة ممتازة بيئيا


تحياتى


----------



## رائد احمد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## رائد احمد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

تحياتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## safety113 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

البيئة شيء غالي وكبير معلم سيد
يجب ان لا نفكر بالتكاليف
بارك الله بك


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## علي الحميد (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الفكرة غير عملية إطلاقاً... 

لأنك كل مرة تدخل البيت لازم تفتح تصريح عمل "دخول مناطق محصورة" هذا طبعاً غير عمليات العزل والتصريف والإغلاق والإقفال...

ولو المدام مش عاوزاك تدخل ما تفتح لك تصريح اصلا


----------



## jassim78 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sunrise86 (14 يونيو 2016)

:15:


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (9 يوليو 2016)

thank you brother


----------

